# 10th Annual Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament



## justme2007

This year the tournament starts on May 3rd and 12:01 thru May 6th at 1:00 P.M. The tournament will be held at Marlin Marina across the bayou from Bastrop Marina. It's our 10 year anniversary and we want to do it BIG. the categories are slot redfish (20-27) Trout and Flounder and will pay 1st thru 3rd places, also we have FUN pots which are Redfish most spots, largest crocker, largest hard head and hard luck award. Last year paid $1000 first, 800 second and 500 third. There will also be T-shirts for sale and door prizes at the awards. The boundaries are West Bay to the San Barnard. All fish caught and brought in will be kept and cleaned for a fish Fry on Saturday evening along with entertainment (Band). Flyers and entry forms will be out soon. Contact Greg Nowlin 979-248-1470 or Khoury Stanford 979-482 7335 for any question.


----------



## bayourat

justme2007 said:


> This year the tournament starts on May 3rd and 12:01 thru May 6th at 1:00 P.M. The tournament will be held at Marlin Marina across the bayou from Bastrop Marina. It's our 10 year anniversary and we want to do it BIG. the categories are slot redfish (20-27) Trout and Flounder and will pay 1st thru 3rd places, also we have FUN pots which are Redfish most spots, largest crocker, largest hard head and hard luck award. Last year paid $1000 first, 800 second and 500 third. There will also be T-shirts for sale and door prizes at the awards. The boundaries are West Bay to the San Barnard. All fish caught and brought in will be kept and cleaned for a fish Fry on Saturday evening along with entertainment (Band). Flyers and entry forms will be out soon. Contact Greg Nowlin 979-248-1470 or Khoury Stanford 979-482 7335 for any question.


Been there since the 1st one.... not missing this one.


----------



## Auer Power

Sounds fun... However it's not a good weekend for me 
Good Luck!


----------



## justme2007

Sorry folks the dates have changed to May 10-13. we know thats mother days weekend but was the only weekend due to work. it will be fun anyway.



justme2007 said:


> This year the tournament starts on May 3rd and 12:01 thru May 6th at 1:00 P.M. The tournament will be held at Marlin Marina across the bayou from Bastrop Marina. It's our 10 year anniversary and we want to do it BIG. the categories are slot redfish (20-27) Trout and Flounder and will pay 1st thru 3rd places, also we have FUN pots which are Redfish most spots, largest crocker, largest hard head and hard luck award. Last year paid $1000 first, 800 second and 500 third. There will also be T-shirts for sale and door prizes at the awards. The boundaries are West Bay to the San Barnard. All fish caught and brought in will be kept and cleaned for a fish Fry on Saturday evening along with entertainment (Band). Flyers and entry forms will be out soon. Contact Greg Nowlin 979-248-1470 or Khoury Stanford 979-482 7335 for any question.


----------



## bayourat

No problem, guess I need to recruit for BWR now...lol


----------



## Muddskipper

Come fish the chocolate lutes marine tournament if you are jones for some competition next weekend ... I know Justin will be there


----------



## justme2007

*bastrop tournament*

You can enter the tournament at Rossco's Outdoors in Clute on Plantation Dr which will be the main place to enter which you can enter all the way up to the start of tournament. Ross has also said everybody that enters at his store will be put in a drawing for a free custom built rod.


----------



## justme2007

All right folks there are entry forms at Marlin Marine, Rossco's Outdoor, Moore Supply on Plantation Dr in Clute, Bastrop Marina and KC's on the Creek off the levee by Turtle Cove. There will be some put at the bait camps soon.


----------



## CodyD

What's the entry fee?


----------



## justme2007

entry fee is $30.00 dollars and then there are 4 fun pots for $2.00 each they are redfish most spots, largest crocker, largest heard head and the hard luck award


----------



## CodyD

Thanks justme! Can't wait!!


----------

